# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ja një kartolinë për vitin e ri (krijuar nga unë)!

## DaNgErOuS

sot ne kolegj ne nje ore mesimi nuk kisha asigjo te beje dhe me erdh ne mend te beje nge kartolin per vitin e ri. ( edhe pak erdhi viti ri ) :D

kartolina eshte e krijuar me "Corel PhotoPaint" (ktu ke shkolla kte program perdorin per graphics)

p.s nuk eshte program i keq jo :D



Lidhja e pamjes: http://www.freewebs.com/mondi/img/gezuarvitineri.JPG

----------


## Veshtrusja

Gezuar! Shume e bukur. :)

----------


## MIRE

Shume e bukure,te lumte.
ja nje duartrokitje per punen tende.

----------


## POETI_20

nice 
te lumte

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ja edhe nje sinjalizim per Vitin e Ri nga une.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

shpirt njeriu tani me kujtove loooooool

kam harru me vu 2004 :DDDDDDDDD

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dangerous, të sugjeroj të shikosh edhe një herë kontrastin dhe dritën e kartolinës. Ngjyrat do të dilnin më shumë në pah ashtu, dhe do ta bënte më "të gjallëruar" kartolinën, dmth për festat. Shkrimet dhe objektet m'u dukën të bukur. Urime për vitin e ri 2004 :D 

Sinqerisht,
Drini.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

drini flm per infon 
se do e bejme me te mire

----------


## DaNgErOuS

ja nje tjeter 



http://www.freewebs.com/mondi/img/animated2004.gif

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Linki i fotos eshte 
http://www.freewebs.com/mondi/img/2004.JPG
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## macia_blu

pse 2004? 2004 po shkon, urojme ate te riun qe po vjen , apo Jo?
Une mendoj se duhet gezuar krishtlindjet 2004 dhe,
 Vitin e Ri 2005

----------


## DaNgErOuS

o mace kto jan postu 04-12-2003 lol :) per vitin 2005 do bejme do te reja :))

----------


## Rebele

E di si mu duken keto kartolinat kur i hodha nje veshtrim keshtu shpejt e shpejt?
si ato rrobat e sapo-nxjerra nga fundi i dollapit, qe sado t'i hekurosesh prap i ruajne rrudhat

hmmm mbase eshte efekti i Kohes- kane nevoje per rafinim 
futi prape ne fabrike pastaj shohim

hajt, gezuar ;)

----------


## hajla

Gezuar krishtlindjet 2004 --Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2005
           te Dyja Festat Gezuar** per mbar Shqipetaret per ata qe kan Festen e Krishtlindjeve... dhe per Shoqerin pa dallime Feje...GEZUAR
                             Nga "hajla e Rugoves Kosov*.

----------


## angeldust

> pse 2004? 2004 po shkon, urojme ate te riun qe po vjen , apo Jo?
> Une mendoj se duhet gezuar krishtlindjet 2004 dhe,
>  Vitin e Ri 2005


Moj po ketyre ju paska ngelur sahati!  :@pp

----------


## DaNgErOuS

gzuar 2005 te gjithve

  

http://www.freewebs.com/mondi/2005.gif

Mondi aka dangerous

----------


## Eminemka

sa te bukura qe i paske bere mer lal,,,,

----------


## StormAngel

Bukur,bukur! :)

----------


## White_Angel

Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2005 , Per te gjitha ata qe jane ne Evrope.

----------


## projekti21_dk

C'befasi. Hyra rastësisht në këtë temë dhe gjeta këtë gjendje të vizitueshmërisë:

Anëtarët aktivë në temë: 210 (1 anëtarë dhe 209 vizitorë)

Për sivjet askush nuk baska bërë asnjë punim!

Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2012

----------

